# Codes 90471 & 90472



## clinto01 (Feb 5, 2015)

Should codes 90471 & 90472 be billed to commercial carriers first when Medicaid is the secondary payer in Michigan? Are they reimbursable by the commercial carrier?


----------



## ehanna (Feb 6, 2015)

clinto01 said:


> Should codes 90471 & 90472 be billed to commercial carriers first when Medicaid is the secondary payer in Michigan? Are they reimbursable by the commercial carrier?



Those are correct administration codes to bill to the primary insurance so.. Yes  

If there is a "mist" vaccination you would use your 90473 or 90474 and if there are multiple vaccinations and a mist is one of them you would lead with 90473 as the first vaccine and the 90472 x ... as the subsequent vaccines.

I hope this helps


----------



## clinto01 (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank you for your help


----------



## lodged@mskcc.org (Feb 9, 2015)

*Flu shot*

Can you bill a vist with a flu admin code and vaccine code or are they bundled?


----------

